# اقوى برنامج لحساب المضخات مع الكراك



## hazim56 (12 مارس 2010)

اليكم اقوى برنامج لحساب المضخات مع الكراك
ولي منكم الدعاء
http://ifile.it/xeslr6p/pump calculation.rar


----------



## جاسر (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

جاري التنزيل .. لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamedfm (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا أخي


----------



## jomma (12 مارس 2010)

جاري التنزيل، شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جار التحميل


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (16 مارس 2010)

الرجاء التأكد من الرابط لانه لا يعمل000000000مع التقدير


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (16 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (16 مارس 2010)

رغم وضع الكراك لايعمل نسخة أصلية


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (16 مارس 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## zizo7up (16 مارس 2010)




----------



## ساطع خوري (16 مارس 2010)

جزيل الشكر لكم و للمنتدى الكريم
أسأل الله أن يساعدني في تقديم العون أيضا


----------



## بوقرقره (16 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك كل خير ياأخي................ ولكن ممن توضح لنا أكثر ماهو هذا البرنامج وكيف تتم الأستفاده منه, وما هو المقصود بالكراك ؟


----------



## صبراته2008 (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور علي البرنامج الرائع


----------



## hazim56 (17 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز
هذا البرنامج يخص حسابات اختيار المضخات الملائمة لظروف شبكة الانابيب من حيث كمية السائل المتدفق المطلوبه ضخها في وقت معين والاقطار المناسبة للانابيب وملحقاتها وامور كثيرة لمن له دراية في علم المضخات
اما بخصوص الكراك فهو ان تقوم باستنساخ الملف الموجود داخل الفولدر كراك وتلصقه في مكان تنصيبك للبرنامج في المكان الذي سيتواجد فيه نفس اسم الملف ثم وافق على استبداله عندما يطلب منك ذلك
اسال الله ان قدمت لك الشرح المطلوب ولو بايجاز
وشكرا لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hazim56 (17 مارس 2010)

اخي سعد 
لقد قمت بالضغط على اللنك لغرض فحصه فوجدته يعمل بصورة طبيعية وشكرا لك


----------



## qsrawi71 (18 مارس 2010)

*Tamam*

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## hhhkhalil (18 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## bedoo54 (31 مارس 2010)

لقيت سيريال واشتغل معاي
نقلا عن:fedrali77
من منتدي الهندسة الرابط الاصلي
http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?p=1301901
جرّب الآتي :

code entry: 23123

computer id: 123123123

..... بالتوفيق 
شكرا لصاحب المشاركة الاصلية وصاحب الموضوع في الاول


----------



## fokary (1 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bedoo54 (1 أبريل 2010)

يمكنكم تحميل كتيبات لاختيار الطلمبة من الموقع التالي
http://www.eng-software.com


----------



## hamoushe (1 أبريل 2010)

بالتوقفيق بازن الله


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (12 أبريل 2010)

تكرم بارك الله فيك جارى التحميل


----------



## mausa (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kindheart186 (16 أبريل 2010)

*جزالك الله خيرا*​


----------



## General michanics (16 أبريل 2010)

جاري التحميل و شكرا


----------



## faiz farah (16 أبريل 2010)

*السعودية الاحساء*

شاكرين علي المشاركة


----------



## faiz farah (16 أبريل 2010)

نبحث عن التنزيل ولم نجد طريقة للتحميل


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (17 أبريل 2010)

Thx gazak allah 5ayra


----------



## nadirora (6 يونيو 2010)

merci amigos


----------



## kareem moh (7 يونيو 2010)

Thank you for your good work


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (7 يونيو 2010)

تكرم حبيبي رائع والله


----------



## has2006 (7 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخوي ما قصرت


----------



## abo omar mohammed (17 يونيو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## بشير صبحي (18 يونيو 2011)

thanks for you


----------



## mohamedalshaib (18 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## خالد جابر (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## PS_HVAC (18 يونيو 2011)

ارجوا من الاخوة اعادة رفع الملف على رابط اخر .


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا صديقي


----------



## م/كريم صلاح (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
وافر تحياتي لشخصكم الرائع


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (21 يونيو 2011)

*جاري التنزيل .. لك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## م احمد خلف (24 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## Hythamaga (30 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمه واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## safa aldin (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزالك الله خير الجزاء :20:


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Muataz.M (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور اخي


----------



## safa aldin (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد الجفري (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------

